
Can we please stop saying “unstructured” data? - iProject
http://gigaom.com/2013/03/17/can-we-please-stop-saying-unstructured-data/
======
unimpressive
The language that we use to describe things is actually one of my biggest
interests. I usually cite five phrases and terms that I hate with a passion.

1\. Technology

2\. Computer stuff

3\. Computer person

4\. Virus

5\. Anti Virus

I could go on about why, but I'll save that for a full blog post. In the
meantime, use your imagination.

